# Postseason opinions



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The New York Knicks inferior B-Ball may have made alot of us sloppy in knowing what it takes to build and have a NBA Championship Team in the millenium.
The Knicks havn't been a competive team since 1998-99 season. 

*Now it's time to see where everyone in this FORUM overall B-Ball standards are about a decent team, winning team, and Championship Team. 
Give your opinion on the first-round teams to the teams that make it to the FINALS.* 

*Eastern Conference*: 

Boston vs Hawks
Detroit vs 76ers
Cleveland vs Wizards
Orlando vs Raptors

*Western Conference*:

Lakers vs Denver
Hornets vs Dallas
Spurs vs Phoenix
Rockets vs Utah

*What Four Teams will be in the Conference FINALS?*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Boston 2-1 lead over the Hawks in this series has become a big stepping stone for the Hawks rookie Al Horford. The Bibby trade was essential for the Hawks. 
Boston in 5 

The Detroit Pistons players have way better postseason experience than coach Flip Saunders. And Philly coach Cheeks has been taking advantage of every wrong move the Pistons make. 
The series is tied at 2-2 heading into Detroit. 
Detroit in 7 

The Orlando Magic is exploiting Superman big time in this series leading 3-1. 
The Raptors dont have a prair other than help from the officials. 
The Raptors Guards Caldron & T.J. Ford can not do anything to slow down Superman, Lewis, and Turk. 
Orlando Magic in 5. 

Cleveland Cavs Lebron James is missing Gooden & Hughes in this series but he has prevailed the beating the Wizards been giving him with a 3-1 lead. 
Cavs in 5. 

The Lakers Coach Phil Jackson cant see himself losing one postseason game against bum coach Karl. The Nugget Players have to coach themselves for at least one win in Denver with the Lakers leading the series 3-0. The Nuggets have the players in Carter, Iverson, Melo, K-Mart, Camby, Kleiza, Smith, and Najera, its the playoff coach they are missing. 
Coach Phil Jackson will give it his all to sweep both the first round and second round teams he meet. Lakers Sweep.

The Championship Spurs dont have any pity on their first round team this postseason with the destine Lakers heading to the Western Conference Finals. The Phoenix Suns bumbed into the wrong team to f with in the first round. The Spurs lead the series 3-1 heading into San Antonio. 
Spurs in 5. 

The New Orleans Hornets has shocked everyone except the Fans that seen what Coach Byron Scott could do with a team. He has framed PG-Chris Paul into being a Super Star in the NBA. And has one of the best underratted PF (West) in the NBA. It did not take Byron Scott long to get Tyson Chandler and Petersen to perform at the next level at a consistent basis. 
The Dallas Mavs has been petrified of the Hornets uptempo game and grinding defense. The Jason kidd trade is not working so well with the Honets leading the series 3-1 going into New Orleans. 
Hornets in 6. 

The Houston Rockets are falling short in the series against the Utah Jazz whom has out played them in every phase of this series. Jazz have a 3-1 lead. Jazz in 6. 

*Some good Knick news:* 
Alot of teams that get knocked out of the first round will be doing some heavy trading this offseason.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

detroit vs philly will go to 7 games........as will celts hawks


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

The playoffs have been crazy in teh east, imo.

I thought that Boston and Detroit would sweep and have no problem, yet both of those are tied at 2-2.

I thought that Washington would beat Cleveland, but Cleveland is up 3-1, and i thought that Toronto and Orlando would be a good series, but Orlando has alraedy taken it.

The playoffs are awesome!


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> The playoffs have been crazy in teh east, imo.
> 
> I thought that Boston and Detroit would sweep and have no problem, yet both of those are tied at 2-2.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on the Eastern Conference playoffs, I too was shocked about the outcome. 

The Western Conference playoffs has also been rather crazy with teams taking on a huge contract like "Shaq & Kidd" to get blown out in the first round by 4-1. 
Plus the Denver Nuggets "Iverson & Melo" letting Lakers "Kobe Bryant" sweep them in the first round. 
The Houston Rockets "Tracy Mcgrady" seems to be the only one holding ground from an early elimination in the West first round with a 3-2 lead by the Jazz with the 6th game in Utah.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I was definitley dissapointed in the Nuggets not even putting up a fight really. I wouldn't be surprised to see some major changes there this off-season... which might be good news for a team like New York with maybe Martin or Camby or Carmelo available.

I'm voting for Atlanta in the east. How sick would it be to win this game, and head back to atlanta up 3-2!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

New Orleans and the Lakers look great, I enjoy the teamwork that these guys are displaying, wish my team had some a cohesive unit like these guys. I think the Nuggets, Mavs, and Suns need to blow up their respective teams and start over.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Hornets are 2-0 vs the Spurs, are they the better team?* 

NO is a perfect team, Great PG, SG who plays good D and can score, SF who shots lights out, PF who has all the tools and is full of fire, C who controls the paint, and a rookie with boatloads of pontental and good work ethic. My jealousy wants me to hate em.
*Byron Scott!*

The Hornets are definitely stacked.
What amazes me most is how careful Paul is with the ball. In the 7 games thus far this postseason, he has 85 assists to just 9 turnovers. 
They definitely have all the tools needed to make a serious run, even in the strong West. In addition to all their talent on the floor, they have a coach who has been to the Finals as a player and a coach. So he knows what to expect. 

When I seen how Bryron Scott coach his practices back in 2002-3 of the Nets, I was told that all the coaching format credit should go to assistant coach Eddie Jordan & Mike O'Koren. And that was the format that all three coaches could not get Marbury to follow alongside of KVH. 

Byron Scott build the fastest backcourt in the NBA with Kidd & Kittles. 
Now he build an atrocious swift backcourt with Chris & Peterson. 
Did Byron hold a grudge against Kidd? 4-1 

*The Byron Scott Hornets vs Spurs 7 game series with the Homecourt in favor.*


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

All NO has to do is win 1/2 in San Antonio and they are home free, imo. I don't know if SA can win in New Orleans, unles they take both games in SA.

I would love to see a New Orleans vs. LA WCF. I think the Jazz are going to take LA to the bring though. I can see them taking game 2, and i can see LA not even getting close in Utah.

The Jazz, in LA, with just playing 40 hours previously, in foul trouble, and with the Lakers resting for a long time, took the lakers to the edge in a close game. With a few adjustments i think Utah will take this game. Williams played horribly, and you can't count on that too often.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> All NO has to do is win 1/2 in San Antonio and they are home free, imo. I don't know if SA can win in New Orleans, unles they take both games in SA.
> 
> I would love to see a New Orleans vs. LA WCF. I think the Jazz are going to take LA to the bring though. I can see them taking game 2, and i can see LA not even getting close in Utah.
> 
> The Jazz, in LA, with just playing 40 hours previously, in foul trouble, and with the Lakers resting for a long time, took the lakers to the edge in a close game. With a few adjustments i think Utah will take this game. Williams played horribly, and you can't count on that too often.



*You did'nt know? this is Kobe season!* 
Kobe made that announcement last offseason by demanding a trade that turned the NBA League upside down and right side up bidding on Kobe. 
While Kobe signed up for the USA Team to show all the NBA Star Players who the real NBA Super-Star Player is. 
The Jazz is a good team with coach Sloan, but dont get it mixed up when it comes to Coach Jax and Kobe. 

*Pure DEFENSE! 
in the Cavs vs Celtics Playoff Series.* 

Boston won the first game which was tight down the stretch to the final seconds of the game.
King James shot 2-18 fg, and gave out 10 turnovers. 
While Pierce shot a 2-14 fg, 6 turnovers, and his buddy Ray Allen shot 0-4 fg, and donated 4 turnovers. 


The Cavs actually have the three players that could beat the Celtics Big-3 in 6 games in their lineup of "6.8 James, 6.7 Pavlovic, and 6.7 Szczerbiak". These 3 players are G/F that knows how to space the court on offense & defense. When you add a 6.2 PG-Gibson and a 6.10 Center Varegao the Celtics become overmatched (with 4-peremeter shooters). 
Cavs coach Brown seem scared to put in all three of his scoring G/F at the sametime keeping one on the bench resting. 
I hope he seen in this first game the Boston clamp on Lebron in the paint is a defensive plan structured early in the regular season that worked, and still is working in the postseason.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris Paul is the truth, why can't we clear cap space and try to get him instead of Lebron when he becomes a free agent? Wouldn't you rather have someone at QB aka PG with great leadership skills and poise to run your franchsie, and build around that? I want to see fresh faces in the finals, New Orleans, Lakers, unfortunately Boston. lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

My Picks: LAL, NOH, BOS, DET


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Here's some Knick Playoff talk *

How is it that coach Byron Scott's young Hornets team are able to beat the Championship Spurs 3 games in the playoffs, and coach D'Antoni's Phoenix Suns had a hard time winning 1 game this playoffs vs the same Spurs that knocked them out of last year playoffs. 

The question most asked since the trading deadline was how much did coach D'Antoni have to do with the Shaq trade. 
When the most important question should've been the Kurt Thomas trade, and why did'nt the Suns pick-up a walking Kurt Thomas before the Spurs did? Did'nt Kurt Thomas play a very important role in the Suns postseason last year? 

When the Hornets WON the first two games of the Spurs series coach D'Antoni knew he was FIRED...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You not lying Kiya! That shows that Coach D is not what he is cracked up to be! Bryon Scott is coaching his butt off! I just hope the Hornets can win on the road, they don't want this series tied up anymore! I'm nervous about the Jazz and Laker series, if the Jazz advances I'm going to puke. Another team that I rather not see anymore. Between the Spurs, Cavs, and Jazz I don't know who I love to see disappear first.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> You not lying Kiya! That shows that Coach D is not what he is cracked up to be! Bryon Scott is coaching his butt off! I just hope the Hornets can win on the road, they don't want this series tied up anymore! I'm nervous about the Jazz and Laker series, if the Jazz advances I'm going to puke. Another team that I rather not see anymore. Between the Spurs, Cavs, and Jazz I don't know who I love to see disappear first.


Not only do the Hornets have Byron Scott, they also have... CHRIS PEAZY ;D


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Hornets may have LOSS Game-7 to the Championship Spurs, but Chris Paul, West, and Chandler won the war. A Super Great Season from future All-Star Players. 

The Four teams we all expected to make the conference Finals has made it. 
Boston vs Detroit
Spurs vs Lakers
Now Call it???


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea, when i did my playoff bracket this year, this was my final 4. 

I say, probably Lakers vs. Detroit.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> Yea, when i did my playoff bracket this year, this was my final 4.
> 
> I say, probably Lakers vs. Detroit.


I'd like to see that again, actually I wouldn't mind any combo as long as it didn't involve the Spurs.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> ESPN.com
> 
> The league office on Wednesday reviewed the final play of the San Antonio Spurs' 93-91 home loss to the Los Angeles Lakers in Game 4 of the Western Conference finals and acknowledged that a two-shot foul should have been called on Derek Fisher for impeding Brent Barry.
> 
> After falling behind by seven points in the final minute, San Antonio sliced the deficit to two and regained possession with 2.1 seconds to play. Barry then wound up with the ball in the center of the floor on a play called for Manu Ginobili and faked Fisher in the air but struggled to get off a 3-point heave at the buzzer after Fisher came down and bumped Barry. "With the benefit of instant replay, it appears a foul call should have been made," league spokesman Tim Frank said Wednesday.



*I'm a neutral fan,* that believe the refferees did the right thing by not calling any foul in the last 3 seconds of this playoff game. 
However, if Brent Barry would've let the weight of Fisher comming down on him knock him to the canvas (automatic foul), rather than move into an airborn Fisher to get the foul & the shot off to make it a 3 to 4 point play which would've been a bigger controversy than not calling the foul. 
Brent Barry should've just settled for the two point foul to tie the game.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Game 5 of the Boston vs Detroit series showed how the perfomance of a Role-Player (Kendrick Perkins) could step-up his skillz & talent to the next-level to help his team win a playoff game. 

Kendrick Perkins get the MVP of Game-5 with a 38 minute performance shooting 8-11 FG for 18 points, grabbing 16 rebounds, 2 steals, and 2 blockshots. 
Now that's a decent "Role-Player" to have in a teams rotation.
You dont expect these big numbers from a role-player, but when they do show up you know this player been adding this to the team just in smaller numbers. 

PG-Rajon Rondo 7 pts, 13 ast, 6 rbd, and 4 steals, in helping win this playoff game is another "Role-Player" that deserve his Props for his overall performance. 

We Knick-Fans should know that we have such "Role-Players" on our controversal Knick roster in the players "David Lee, Renaldo Balkman, Wilson Chandler, and Nate Robinson". All earning $2 million and under per season. 
Our Knick Role-Players could use a tight group of 3 to 4 leadership teammates like (KG, Pierce, and Ray, or Billups, RIP, Prince, and Wallace), which perfomance is all on the "Same-Page" so they could follow their lead.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Manu had problems with Odom and Walton stalking him for 24/7 in this series. 
Pierce will have the same problems in the FINALS. Lakers in 6.* 

The Lakers making the FINALS should be no big suprise to anyone that was watching the NBA Postseason Games last year this time, when Kobe Bryant went off. Especially Kobe's big rumor of wanting to be traded after last year draft night. 
How the hell the Lakers pulled off that trade for Gasol with the counterfit money they gave to Memphis is the Miracle (worker) President & G.M. that the Knicks organization need now to clean house.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Lakers vs Celtics 2008*

This Lakers vs Celtics matchup was seen early in the regular season when Bynum had consistent star performances in 15 straight games. With Kwame being a huge help as a backup. 

The Celtics put together 3 of the top-15 (4th quarter) players in the NBA, that plays BIG when the game is on the line (KG, Pierce, Ray) . What these 3-players put together with coach Doc Rivers in the offseason was outstanding B-Ball designed to be the best defensive-rotation in the regular season. The Celtics did not practice or design anything for a Postseason series in the offseason or during their regular season practice, they just worked on winning in the regular season. Which maybe scary now for Westcoast Fans, because Coach Doc Rivers, the Big-3, and the Big-Game Role-Players had a week-off to just practice on Postseason-Defense vs Coach Phil Jax - Kobe Lakers in a series. 

The Lakers coach Phil Jackson and MVP Kobe Bryant have twice the amount of Postseason experience wins than this Celtics team. Having Players Fisher, Odom, and Gasol performing at the top level in the postseason with the bench role-players following in pursuit mode only gives "Phil & Kobe" more creative amunition to work with. 

At the start of the Postseason Games, I said the Finals will be the Lakers in 6. Now that the Boston BIG-3 have a week off to practice it is hard to say the outcome over how well the Boston BIG-3 in the offseason got their Roster to achieve a 66-16 season. 

*This is how I know that Knick-Fans had way to much of Isiah Thomas in New York.*
In other forums you have several Knick-Fans which was silly enough to match a "TOP" veteran playoff experience Fisher to a young upcomming Rondo as an even matchup. I feel they need to watch more Postseason Series games before making such a comment (the Knicks need to make the playoffs for these fans). So far within this Postseason Fisher's main duties were on oponents " Iverson, Deron, and Parker ", must I say any more...


----------

